# How do you drive an A class



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

As we're looking around for a new van I thought I'd re-look at the A class vans, and I'm still in awe of the people who drive them, I've driven everything from a moped up to a 60t low loader, and not been fazed by them, but I can't drive those damn A class vans.

So come on tell me the secret as there are some real bargains to be had in that class.


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm surprised to read that your fazed by an A class Kevin. I'm on my second A class and had never driven anything bigger than a large family car before. Must admit I was a bit nervous when I drove away from the seller of the first van (bought privately), not only the size but also left hand drive. Fortunately only about 1mile to motorway then motorway/dual carraigeway most of way home from near Portsmouth. Hardest thing I initially found was going to change gear with wrong hand. First van was 6m long and present van over 7m - both lhd. I find the lhd easy (although I can't compare) as in UK I just line up with the side of the road. Sometimes my heart misses a beat when a lorry coming in the opposite direction is a bit far over to the middle of the road and I think that the mirrors are going to hit :surprise:. Go for it.
DavidL


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

You'll be fine Kev. They do feel big (well more wide really) for the first while but once you get used to that it's no problem, Alan.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I bow at your feet, they scare the c rap out of me, no way I'd do LHD without LSD > 

it must be a perception thing with me, but I'm not fazed by any other vehicle, well actually there was one, a friend who has a caravan site once asked me for help and got me to drive his converted dumber truck he used for moving the big static caravans into place, this thing had rear wheel steering like they all do, no problem I've driven dumpers on building sites in my past, so jumped on, but this thing had the steering reversed, so clockwise to go left, well weird, couldn't drive it at all.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

erneboy said:


> You'll be fine Kev. They do feel big (well more wide really) for the first while but once you get used to that it's no problem, Alan.


It's not the width, it's more where the hell is the opposite front corner when maneuvering, I'd need a camera pointing down at it at least, some of the old fashioned lolly cats whisker sticks on the corners too, and maybe a big mirror just to be sure.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Stick a couple of kerb view mirrors on it then Kev. I fitted those to the current van for the same reason. It's fine when you're motoring along because you can see the kerb and the white line behind you in your wing mirrors but it does take a while to get used to where the corners are, I agree.

Those mirrors are very convex and I angled mine slightly up towards the front to help with seeing the corners. I started by taping mine in place and fiddling around with the position and angle till I got the best view for my purposes, Alan.


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> As we're looking around for a new van I thought I'd re-look at the A class vans, and I'm still in awe of the people who drive them, I've driven everything from a moped up to a 60t low loader, and not been fazed by them, but I can't drive those damn A class vans.
> 
> So come on tell me the secret as there are some real bargains to be had in that class.


The glib answer tongue in cheek is Carefully!,,:grin2: after 10 mins driving the van seems to shrink around you, well it does for me, my main concern is the back swinging inwards as you pull out especial on full lock, good mirrors are essential but I have fitted two rear view cameras and one each side of the van,

Going to Scotland tomorrow so will pull in both mirrors and use cameras only going past Loch Lomond , :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

flyinghigh said:


> The glib answer tongue in cheek is Carefully!,,:grin2: after 10 mins driving the van seems to shrink around you, well it does for me, my main concern is the back swinging inwards as you pull out especial on full lock, good mirrors are essential but I have fitted two rear view cameras and one each side of the van,
> 
> Going to Scotland tomorrow so will pull in both mirrors and use cameras only going past Loch Lomond , :smile2:


Tis a crap road considering the volume of traffic on it, but coaches manage OK.


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

I was in the doubters camp before buying an A class as I could not see the point in paying extra while still sitting behind a FIAT badge. Now that I have one I would not go back. The feeling of space means that my driving position is more relaxed (used to unconsciously hunch) and in normal conditions I drive off without the heating or ventilation on because you just feel part of the van rather than in a cab. As for parking that is controlled by a strategically placed brick at home (make sure the wife does not move it!), trusting the packers on the Chunnel and taking my time when slow manouvering while camping.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The only benefit we see on the A class vans is the drop down bed, you can get them on coachbuilts, but they tend to be narrow by design to fit in the width of the cab, the space is an illusion as you have half a table tennis table between you and the screen on some models, I just feel detached from the van, parked up I'm sure they are great though.


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi
I have had two Hymers both A class. The first RHD the second LHD 7.45 Mtrs long 3ltr Fiat. Beautiful to drive and comfortable to live in.
The LHD no problem in the UK as long as you didn't stray off the beaten track.
The problems with A Class are
1. Having a windscreen smash- difficult to obtain and very expensive for a new one. I had three!!!
2. Broken lights etc again very expensive.
3. Worst if all- not as much protection if you are unfortunate enough to have an accident.
Just traded down to an Adria Twin and wonder now why I needed so large a vehicle. The van conversion also feels so much more substantial.
Horses for courses though.
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

That's not the only advantage Kev. If you have swivel seats they can be fully turned round in an a class so that they become fully integrated into the hab area thus increasing the space you can fully use very considerably. Much better than a coach built with swivel seats where if you turn both they generally can't go right round leaving only one properly usable because if people sit in both they need to use the same very limited space for their feet, Alan.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

alshymer said:


> Hi
> I have had two Hymers both A class. The first RHD the second LHD 7.45 Mtrs long 3ltr Fiat. Beautiful to drive and comfortable to live in.
> The LHD no problem in the UK as long as you didn't stray off the beaten track.
> The problems with A Class are
> ...


That pretty much puts a lid on my aspirations to have a A class, ta muchly Al.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Our coach built swivel seats have plenty of room for both pairs of feet, forwards and backwards as it were.
I understand where you are coming from Kev, I also do not see the point of being so far back from the front, although it is only an illusion.

cabby


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

We have a LHD one and have no problem, at least you know the width at the front is the same the hole length of the van and I find LHD easier in UK because you can judge how close you are to the curb. The drop down bed is better in an A class due to it not taking up space in the rest of the van,only the front seats. Only my thoughts.😊


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I thoroughly enjoy driving my LHD! The only behaviour modification I have to make in UK is to stop early at an intersection so I can see traffic coming from the right through passenger window or kitchen window or when there is an acute angle left turn merge at some traffic lights. I always slow down in good time and that frequently annoys the hell out of those behind me. But I do have a LHD warning sticker on the back, the implications of which would prrobably not be understood by the majority of boy-racers of all ages who think they own the road. Like dalspa gear change with my right hand needed a bit of practice.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev

Don't be put off by Alshymer's negative points.

I have had my 'A' Class 6 years and have not had any of those problems. As for cost of windscreen, there are several insurers who do unlimited cover and excess is usually 375.

Back to the driving issue; I am surprised that after a lowloader you are still aprehensive. I will concede that the space in front of you is more than in a truck, because the van engine is in front of you whereas in a truck it is in/below the cab, but the geometry is the same for a coachbuilt. Although on an 'A' Classs the far corner is further away it is not as far as a truck.

Like others I think you would soon get used to it - you must have had to with the low-loader.

As you say, it makes a difference when parked - we have had some great views through our panorama window(also when driving, as you can see the tops of the hills/trees). Side windows are higher too.

When I was looking for a motorhome I only looked at 'A' Class, although I had driven vans a lot and a few 7.5 tonners. I really enjoy driving our Arto - great feeling of being in the 'big outdoors' even though surrounded by glass.

Go for it lad. You will wonder why you hesitated.

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> Our coach built swivel seats have plenty of room for both pairs of feet, forwards and backwards as it were.
> I understand where you are coming from Kev, I also do not see the point of being so far back from the front, although it is only an illusion.
> 
> cabby


The space between driver and screen is no illusion, the illusion is the idea of it being usable space, it is of little use unless you parked the jack russells up there > >


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

alshymer said:


> Hi
> I have had two Hymers both A class. The first RHD the second LHD 7.45 Mtrs long 3ltr Fiat. Beautiful to drive and comfortable to live in.
> The LHD no problem in the UK as long as you didn't stray off the beaten track.
> The problems with A Class are
> ...


Kev, go for it a much better vehicle all around I'm on my fifth A class.

As to the above:
Windscreen, simply ensure your insurance covers the likely cost, then dependant on vehicle no reason why it will be any more difficult to obtain than a standard van, although it most likely will need to be processed by a specialist unit of the repairers.
Unless you are a particularly poor / careless driver why should you damage lights or other body parts?
The A class will be built on a chassis cab unit which will have all of the built in safety features that were available and relevant to the year and manufacturer, the surrounding bodywork will be no less effective in a serious accident, the strength come from the chassis design not body panels.
Size of vehicle is relevant to the users wants / needs and preferences, these often change with circumstances and usage over time

Add to that, length for length you will get far more useable space living area and still have a bed you don't have to faff about making up every night
.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I just think for the sake of the drop down bed, which is the only advantage for us, it's not worth the extra stress I'd suffer, and it would be a bit like taking our greenhouse for a drive too, so i'm going to lower my sights to normal levels and stick with coachbuilts, we're not even looking at PVCs either, been there done that.


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

How do people feel about the lack of cab doors on A class?
I tried one at Southdowns last year, 5 year old Hymer, lovely thing, all cream leather and quality fittings - but I felt totally constrained and claustrophobic about only having one door in and out, was a deal-breaker for me.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

No problem. We have an emergency exit window on the other side from the hab door. Some A class vans do have a front door as well as a hab door, our Frankia did, Alan.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

mgdavid said:


> How do people feel about the lack of cab doors on A class?
> I tried one at Southdowns last year, 5 year old Hymer, lovely thing, all cream leather and quality fittings - but I felt totally constrained and claustrophobic about only having one door in and out, was a deal-breaker for me.


I think it's a structural issue, although some makes do have them, Rapido for one.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

mgdavid said:


> How do people feel about the lack of cab doors on A class?
> I tried one at Southdowns last year, 5 year old Hymer, lovely thing, all cream leather and quality fittings - but I felt totally constrained and claustrophobic about only having one door in and out, was a deal-breaker for me.


I am quite happy to only have the one door. The advantages are

1 Only one door to remember lock - the one you exit by.

2 Less security risk

3 Cab side windows are much larger than in van doors, so better view - I reckon I could exit via one in an emergency, as with all our hab area windows, incl. rear over-garage bedroom

4 Big stowage bin and shelves outboard of the seats.

One disadvantage is sometimes we have to walk outside to a ticket machine, when it is too low even leaning out of windows.

`Most 'A' Class are Continental and even when fitted with a cab door it is usually on the LHD Driver's side and not repositioned for RHD models - at least I do not recall seeing one.

As for claustrophobic, I think I would feel more so in a van cab ('C' Class) with less space around me - it would be like being back at work in my Transit van:surprise::laugh:

Each unto their own, but you did ask.

Geoff


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

Mine has one albeit on the UK passenger side only but works fine for us, the forward space over the dash isn't a problem because that's were the drop down bed fits when lowered, and when lowered still leaves dinette table usable, 
My one criticism is trying to service her through the letterbox bonnet, ( I knew my training as a gynaecologist would come in handy one day)&#55357;&#56832;
Their are many advantages having a. A class you are utilising all the space available, whereas coach built MH have a numerous compromises IMO


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I just think for the sake of the drop down bed, which is the only advantage for us, it's not worth the extra stress I'd suffer, and it would be a bit like taking our greenhouse for a drive too, so i'm going to lower my sights to normal levels and stick with coachbuilts, we're not even looking at PVCs either, been there done that.


Kev,
My two penny's worth!
Drop down bed,
ok some will agree others won't but like they say Horses for courses,
on the venture of getting our coach built I wanted a fixed rear bed, adamant
after knocking on loads of motorhomes at shows and rallies the main answer was No you don't ?
Reason,
you ain't getting any younger :surprise: and having to go to the loo in the night more than once,
And?
getting over the misses in the dark, climbing down even if its 3 steps, and getting them half of dozen cans in you gut to the loo isn't fun,
and you still need to pack it away,
so we opted for the long side benches as two singles, which you don't interfere with the other getting up in the night :wink2:
and you can join it together for a super king if you want a cuddle with the misses, :kiss::kiss:
Misty


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

mistycat said:


> Kev,
> My two penny's worth!
> Drop down bed,
> ok some will agree others won't but like they say Horses for courses,
> ...


Going to look at another van tonight 2 hours from us, will report back one way or the other, no video as Liz is coming with me, but will post the Ebay link.


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

We have covered just over 3000 miles in our new A class LHD Carthago and I am just about getting the hang of it.

Having driven LHD hire cars when on holiday I thought it would be a doddle changing to permanent LHD.
I have to admit I found it much more difficult than I imagined and still have reservations when things get a bit tight.
I really can't quite put my finger on what it is that causes the uncertainty; the width (no wider overall than our old coachbuilts), the windscreen being further away and seeming wider or not having a bit of bonnet in front.

Like a few others that have posted it seems to be that opposite front corner that is difficult to judge. Driving onto the Eurotunnel shuttle caused a slightly raised heart rate but driving through France was great.

I am thinking of getting a Garmin camera which will plug into the sat-nav and mounting it in the inside top corner of the windscreen so that it looks down onto that blind corner. What do you all think? Is it likely to work?

Richard.


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

You have now upset me for the rest of the day.

We are waiting for the delivery of our first A Class. I am now imagining the drive home from the dealers and hoping that I will make it in one piece. I have driven most things in my life, as has 'the husband' (as opposed to 'the wife) I would thump him if he ever called me that. 
I must agree that the looks of the front end from the drivers seat is a bit awesome. I think we will travel home on the motorway to give me a chance to get used to the width, then we should make it through the house gates ok.

I could warn you all in advance when we find out the date that we are collecting it, then you can all steer clear of Yorkshire for the day.


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

Landyman said:


> We have covered just over 3000 miles in our new A class LHD Carthago and I am just about getting the hang of it.
> 
> Having driven LHD hire cars when on holiday I thought it would be a doddle changing to permanent LHD.
> I have to admit I found it much more difficult than I imagined and still have reservations when things get a bit tight.
> ...


We had a very small camera on each mirror, they looked down onto the front corners. I would like the same on our Carthago, but I am not sure about the fitting of them. We drilled into the mirror housing on the Geist, but the bus mirrors on the A Class are a different matter.


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

leseduts said:


> We had a very small camera on each mirror, they looked down onto the front corners. I would like the same on our Carthago, but I am not sure about the fitting of them. We drilled into the mirror housing on the Geist, but the bus mirrors on the A Class are a different matter.


Yes, I wouldn't want to mess with those mirrors too much. I hate to think what a replacement costs. :crying:

That is the reason I thought about an internal camera.

You will be fine driving on the motorway, it is on narrower roads that it takes a bit more concentration. The co-driver spent most of the first few miles yelling at me to move over, particularly when large trucks were heading towards us at speed.

Yet another Carthago sold, they seem to be doing well in the UK. :wink2:

Richard.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Landyman said:


> We have covered just over 3000 miles in our new A class LHD Carthago and I am just about getting the hang of it.
> 
> Having driven LHD hire cars when on holiday I thought it would be a doddle changing to permanent LHD.
> I have to admit I found it much more difficult than I imagined and still have reservations when things get a bit tight.
> ...


Fine idea Richard, if you could find a dealer who sells cameras and temp fit it with Velcro, you can see if it works for you, I'd be inclined to try one of these cheapo ones first

link


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Landyman said:


> I am thinking of getting a Garmin camera which will plug into the sat-nav and mounting it in the inside top corner of the windscreen so that it looks down onto that blind corner. What do you all think? Is it likely to work?
> 
> Richard.


Richard

I preume your screen wraps round at the sides. If so mounting it inside on the corner you might get some distortion and/ also refraction when the sun is shining in that area. I think you might get a clearer view mounting an outside camera.

If you do not fancy drilling into bodywork maybe you could mount a camera, or just a downward mirror, on your mirror bracket?

Or fit a set of sensors with one at 45 degrees. I drove a VW T5 minibus with them fore and aft - very effective as they bleep faster the closer one gets to the obstruction. [As an aside - One of the other drivers was reversing down a narrow line of parked cars and the bleeper was annoying him, turned it off and scraped the van]

Just some thoughts

Geoff


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

nicholsong said:


> Richard
> 
> I preume your screen wraps round at the sides. If so mounting it inside on the corner you might get some distortion and/ also refraction when the sun is shining in that area. I think you might get a clearer view mounting an outside camera.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that Geoff.

As they are 'bus mirrors' that hang from above there are no conventional brackets to clamp mirrors to. 
I do like the idea of reversing type sensors though.
Should be easy to fit and quite cheap too.
I hadn't thought of those......lateral thinking. Good man! :wink2:

Richard.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

This is proving to be an interesting thread, I didn't expect it get off page one, but it's three now.

Seems like I'm not the only one with qualms about them either, even those who have them are not all happy about the driving bit.


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> This is proving to be an interesting thread, I didn't expect it get off page one, but it's three now.
> 
> Seems like I'm not the only one with qualms about them either, even those who have them are not all happy about the driving bit.


I think it is more a matter of getting used to a different driving experience. 
I'm sure that changing from a RHD coachbuilt to another RHD A Class would be fairly straightforward. In my case it was the change to LHD that compounded the problem.
The more miles we do the easier it becomes and I am now really starting to enjoy the experience. The ride is much better that our AutoTrail, possibly due to the Al-Ko chassis, it is certainly quieter and the view from the cab is much better. The auto box is just great, despite some misgivings before we ordered it.

Just give me quiet and smooth French roads, sunshine and a full tank of diesel and I'm a very happy bunny. :grin2:

Richard.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

There is nothing like the open road, can't wait to get another van and get off, come home and get the tools out, we might even raise the spec and keep selling and upgrading.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> There is nothing like the open road, can't wait to get another van and get off, come home and get the tools out, we might even raise the spec and keep selling and upgrading.


You want a Kontiki! Just admit it. Stop faffing about thinking about A Classes and the like and get a proper van. There is no substitute!! (and you can fix em with baler twine and self tappers).


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Landyman said:


> I think it is more a matter of getting used to a different driving experience.
> I'm sure that changing from a RHD coachbuilt to another RHD A Class would be fairly straightforward. In my case it was the change to LHD that compounded the problem.
> 
> Just give me quiet and smooth French roads, sunshine and a full tank of diesel and I'm a very happy bunny. :grin2:
> ...


Unless one is going to stick to UK with RHD or sur le Conitinent with LHD, one has to adapt to both.

Maybe I became adaptable when in my thirties/forties I was hiring cars on business in countries driving on left and right.

What bugged me more was having to take an automatic car - I used to use it like a shift, to get engine braking. I think the modern automatics are maybe more intelligent but have not tried one.

Geoff


----------



## A14GAS (Oct 9, 2014)

Hi , bought an A Class Pilote Galaxy 270 RHD about 10 months ago and was really aprehensive and cautious when I picked her up.
Most off putting thing is the distance your seat is from the side of the vehicle.
I am used to leaning my elbow on the window or door but it is at least a foot from you and about two feet between you and your passengers seat with a massive panoramic windscreen in font of you.
Thought I would never get used to it but now it is second nature .
Don't think about it when I drive it now and the extra space with drop down bed and swivel seats makes a great difference.
Ours was built for the UK market with a drivers door and a near side Habitation door.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

We have had three A class Hymers and one coachbuilt in the last 18 years. Just changed back to A class recently after 3 years with coachbuilt. Much prefer A class and even my wife enjoys driving them. Another big advantage over coachbuilt is the ease of cleaning the outside. All nice flat areas instead of all those little nooks and crannies and other hard to get at areas.


----------



## A14GAS (Oct 9, 2014)

Best way for me to describe driving an A class motorhome is it's a bit like driving a coach.:grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> You want a Kontiki! Just admit it. Stop faffing about thinking about A Classes and the like and get a proper van. There is no substitute!! (and you can fix em with baler twine and self tappers).


Wrong engine Barry, one has certain standards to keep don't you know.


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi again
I am not anti A Class, as I had them for 8years.
One might very well be insured for windscreen, but try getting one for an A Class and I speak from experience.
Ten weeks in France and then it was the wrong size, another request and another wrong size. Eventually had it done after 6 months!!!
2000€ per screen.
Not much fun if you are on holiday.
You don't have to be a careless driver to break headlights- stones fly up and at £1500 for a Hymer headlight, again not much fun.
A Class may well be built on the relevant chassis but there is much more protection with metal in front of you than fibreglass!!!
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

alshymer said:


> Hi again
> I am not anti A Class, as I had them for 8years.
> One might very well be insured for windscreen, but try getting one for an A Class and I speak from experience.
> Ten weeks in France and then it was the wrong size, another request and another wrong size. Eventually had it done after 6 months!!!
> ...


Hymer!!! says it all. :smile2:

.


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

Well our A class had a screen cracked last year we had a new one fitted in Germany within 48 hours, all covered by safeguard plus a reasonable excess charge,and not being a hymer the headlights are about £ 60 each,


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Interesting thread. I've just bought a Hymer and drove it back alone from South of France. The only "issue" i had was being too far to the right on the roads coz its LHD. Other than that an easy drive. I've angled the mirrors a bit lower than usual so I can see the near side kerbs which helps.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

It does not take long to get used to the driving position. It is a bit like driving your lounge from your armchair whilst looking through the bay window to start with but the advantages become clear after a while.


Plenty of space on the dash to fit nic-nacs like fruit bowls; table lamps etc.
You can really spread your maps all over the dash.
Loads of little cubby holes to put stuff, only problem being you forget where you put things.


Couple of minor drawbacks, remember to take the nic-nacs off the dash before you drop the bed otherwise everything gets flattened.
You cannot reach the screen to wipe it from the driving seat, also the demist is generally poor.
Trying to retrieve the ticket at the Eurotunnel check-in from the driving seat requires the body of a contortionist.
Any mechanical work will take longer due to the space restrictions in the engine bay.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Whilst everyone's experiences are possibly different I really don't think that prospective A class owners should worry too much about the driving experience. I switched from a coachbuilt to an A class a couple of years ago and find the driving experience no more difficult and in some respects easier. When driving the coachbuilt I always had to be mindful that everything behind me was wider than the cab I was sitting in - now I am completely aware of the width of my van so if I can get the front through a gap then I know the rest will follow. Whilst I am never completely sure where the front of the van is, it is always much further away than I think so that is much better than the other way around! When in doubt and doing a tight manoeuvre I despatch my willing(!) co-driver to stand in front!

As for the interior, the additional space is most welcome as is the feeling of additional space that is generated - the gain seems to be greater than it is.

One other benefit that may not have been mentioned is that with an A class there is one exterior body (so far as I am aware) and not an exterior join between cab and habitation area - one less seal to fail and let water in.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Haven't a clue

As idont drive the van

We switched from A class

he really enjoys the fiat

The view is fine
Aldra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

adonisito said:


> Interesting thread. I've just bought a Hymer and drove it back alone from South of France. The only "issue" i had was being too far to the right on the roads coz its LHD. Other than that an easy drive. I've angled the mirrors a bit lower than usual so I can see the near side kerbs which helps.


I test drove a left hooker for the first time last night and found my best mirror road position was the the right one for the UK as I'd rather hit the kerb than an on coming vehicle, preferable neither, going to stick to RHD vans though.


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> The only benefit we see on the A class vans is the drop down bed, you can get them on coachbuilts, but they tend to be narrow by design to fit in the width of the cab, the space is an illusion as you have half a table tennis table between you and the screen on some models, I just feel detached from the van, parked up I'm sure they are great though.


What do you drive Kev ?


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> As we're looking around for a new van I thought I'd re-look at the A class vans, and I'm still in awe of the people who drive them, I've driven everything from a moped up to a 60t low loader, and not been fazed by them, but I can't drive those damn A class vans.
> 
> So come on tell me the secret as there are some real bargains to be had in that class.


What's the problem, easypeazy just a matter of getting used to it .

I've had my first A Class four weeks now and I just don't see the problem at all.

It's the same overall length and width of my previous Autotrail coach built. Saying that I've driven all sorts of road and maritime vehicles in my time so in my mind it's all about the familiarisation and confidence.

Personally I'm an A Class convert that's for sure 👍


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm out

I haven't a clue what he is talking about

A class

A bigger window

Every thing else

What do you want??

Aldra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

wp1234 said:


> What's the problem, easypeazy just a matter of getting used to it .
> 
> I've had my first A Class four weeks now and I just don't see the problem at all.
> 
> ...


Not for me after much thought, too many down sides, not particularly nice to look at either some models.

We're looking for something with the 2.8 Jtd engine, so 2000 on, it needs to have either a front lounge with two opposing benches, or a rear lounge, NO Dinette, sub £16K (if it has all the toys except Air con and Sat dish as we would never use them) discounted the Transit and Merc based vans on cost so far.

Anyone got anything like that for sale?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Kev
Explain to me

Why would an A class

Be harder to drive

An I missing the nuances ??

Our last one was an AClass

This one isn't , it's a couch built
Aldra


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

I'm on my third A-class. I've always thought they were over rated and the three of them have not convinced me otherwise. What they do is cram a lot of usage into a shorter van and that is why we buy them. If length wasn't an issue for us, we wouldn't.

That drop down bed is a space saver. But before dropping the bed, I have to fiddle with the driver and passenger seat to lie them flat, and alter the height of the steering column so it doesn't catch. Once dropped, I have to retrieve the pillows from elsewhere as on my current van, they cannot be stored on the drop down bed. It now takes longer to get the bed ready than it would to roll out the duvalay on side settees. Then when the bed is put back up, I have to redo everything in reverse and try and remember my comfortable driving position. 

A-classes have lots of other problems that make them less easy to live with than a standard coachbuilt. 

As for driving, A classes provide better visibility than a standard cab, a more comfortable driving environment, and you forget to worry about clouting the passenger side that you think is hidden.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Brock said:


> I'm on my third A-class. I've always thought they were over rated and the three of them have not convinced me otherwise. What they do is cram a lot of usage into a shorter van and that is why we buy them. If length wasn't an issue for us, we wouldn't.
> 
> That drop down bed is a space saver. But before dropping the bed, I have to fiddle with the driver and passenger seat to lie them flat, and alter the height of the steering column so it doesn't catch. Once dropped, I have to retrieve the pillows from elsewhere as on my current van, they cannot be stored on the drop down bed. It now takes longer to get the bed ready than it would to roll out the duvalay on side settees. Then when the bed is put back up, I have to redo everything in reverse and try and remember my comfortable driving position.
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree less, 
All my bedding is always stored on the bed, 1 minute to drop the seats and lower the bed and it's ready for use.

The time to get used to an A class took a couple of hundred yards

tony


----------



## margrae (Jul 12, 2009)

I am only 4 foot 11 inches and I have no bother driving my A class. I was scared at first but had more trouble with the dodgy clutch that I never bothered about the width or how far away from the windscreen I was. I love it , and never bother about its width going on single track roads with passing places no different than any other motorhome really.


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

Must dispel this myth that you need an A class to have a dropdown bed; coachbuilts have them too - my Carado for example.


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

N interesting read from. 

I too had thought id exchange up to an A class at some point.. I was led to believe they are much better with insulation in colder months for those who have time for long trips.

Kev - once its in your mind that you'll struggle with driving them, your doomed.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

A Class!. 

I retired and got the hang of it by dinner time, I jumped into our tag axle Hymer and got the hang of it half an hour down the road. As for cameras and other stuff I have a reversing camera but just use it as a rear view mirror no need to judge anything dimension wise it feels natural and I just know how to judge thing without thinking, either side of the road, in fact it is easier when driving abroad for me.

ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

aldra said:


> Kev
> Explain to me
> 
> Why would an A class
> ...


If you read the whole thread, you will see why even some owners have problems, I admire anyone who can drive then unwieldy beast, most too expensive for us anyway.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

mgdavid said:


> Must dispel this myth that you need an A class to have a dropdown bed; coachbuilts have them too - my Carado for example.


Can't be as wide though.


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Can't be as wide though.


How wide does it need to be?
it's 2 metres, that's 6' 6" - the fixed double over the garage is 2.15 m.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Brock said:


> I'm on my third A-class. I've always thought they were over rated and the three of them have not convinced me otherwise. What they do is cram a lot of usage into a shorter van and that is why we buy them. If length wasn't an issue for us, we wouldn't.
> 
> That drop down bed is a space saver. But before dropping the bed, I have to fiddle with the driver and passenger seat to lie them flat, and alter the height of the steering column so it doesn't catch. Once dropped, I have to retrieve the pillows from elsewhere as on my current van, they cannot be stored on the drop down bed. It now takes longer to get the bed ready than it would to roll out the duvalay on side settees. Then when the bed is put back up, I have to redo everything in reverse and try and remember my comfortable driving position.
> 
> ...


The space saving comment may apply to little A class vans if people are buying them because there's more crammed in, it does not apply to larger ones, Alan.


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Correct Alan. We've had two 6m A-classes and one 6.3m. Space is a problem for us and the A-class solves it. Otherwise we wouldn't buy one although that doesn't mean others should avoid them. Whatever suits the buyer's need.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

mgdavid said:


> How wide does it need to be?
> it's 2 metres, that's 6' 6" - the fixed double over the garage is 2.15 m.


If the bed is 2 metres wide, that is very good, never measured one, but most cabs are not that wide so a bit of TARDIS tech there 

A Fiat Ducato is widest in the load area, Width: 1870mm it's only 2050mm externally.

http://www.plattsvancentre.com/fiat...ods-vans.php?id=278&TechnicalDataLoadCapacity

.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

On our drop-down bed the bedding,including pillows, stays on the bed when raised.

The seats only have to be tipped forwards and no adjustment to the steering wheel. Our MH is 3m high, so maybe that helps.

However, we normally use the fixed rear bed - unless Mother has been given that. 

A driver of a recent visiting coachbuilt MH sat in our driving seat and reckoned she could see 1/3 more than from their cab.

I would not look at anything other than an 'A' Class.

Geoff


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> If the bed is 2 metres wide, that is very good, never measured one, but most cabs are not that wide so a bit of TARDIS tech there
> A Fiat Ducato is widest in the load area, Width: 1870mm it's only 2050mm externally.
> http://www.plattsvancentre.com/fiat-professional-new-ducato-goods-vans.php?id=278&TechnicalDataLoadCapacity
> 
> .


it's not in the cab, it's within the hab area. A google will let you look at the layout of the T339.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

http://caradomotorhomes.co.uk/t339.html


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

sorry Kev (& Gemmy) it's a T334... I was too slow to edit the previous post :-(

http://caradomotorhomes.co.uk/t334.html


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> If you read the whole thread, you will see why even some owners have problems, I admire anyone who can drive then unwieldy beast, most too expensive for us anyway.


Now this is making sense... its not the fact that they are more difficult to drive its the fact that they might be more expensive .
For me they are quieter on the road , they have better visibility ,they have more liveable space up front and generally are of a higher quality. You pays your money and you takes your choice, both are as easy to drive in my opinion.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Wel I'm still lost
Our last van a Hymer AClass, left hand drive
Was great

But short on seatbelts
Plus the overhead bed was not the easiest to get out of when nature called in the middle of the night
Plus even worse when cramp struck which it did with regularity
So it had to go
We love our newish van
Single raised beds, easily converted to a huge double

I Need to warm my feet on him
We Need other things but we wait to see if the results of prostate radiotherapy allow this
What??

Did you not know radiotherapy could prevent this?.

Well you need to know

It's life and some things that prolong life affect other things

It's how it is

And we need to be open about it

Being dead is PROB worse

So let's all be upfront and honest

We are all adults on here

And adults know the truth of things

Things happen
We don't want them

But often the alternative is worse

Aldra


----------

